# SMP freezes ethernet trasnfers. UP does not.

## ktsaou

Hi,

I have a Tyan S2466 machine (2x Athlon MP 2400+).

It has been working perfectly for years. Recently I installed an old Sun Happy Meal (sunhme) quad ethernet controller which I configured as a bridge, together with a Realtek 8169 Gigabit controller.

The problem is that although everything is working, I experience small freezes (in every aspect of the machine - even the ssh sessions, the mouse, etc) when there is a large transfer from one ethernet port of the bridge to another. These freezes appear for a few seconds (5-20 secs) and then the machine recovers and continues. This is happening 2-3 times per minute.

The only log in dmesg is this:

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 14059193139 ns)

Also, sometimes I get a few of these:

i2c-adapter i2c-0: SMBus collision!

I tried unloading all modules (video, sound, usb, etc) except the ethernet controllers. Although the problem relaxed a bit, it is still there too frequently to be ignored.

Here is my lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-760 MP [IGD4-2P] System Controller (rev 20)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-760 MP [IGD4-2P] AGP Bridge

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-768 [Opus] ISA (rev 05)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-768 [Opus] IDE (rev 04)

00:07.3 Bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-768 [Opus] ACPI (rev 03)

00:08.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. 20269 (rev 02)

00:09.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. 20269 (rev 02)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-768 [Opus] PCI (rev 05)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36.2 [GeForce FX 5700] (rev a1)

02:00.0 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-768 [Opus] USB (rev 07)

02:05.0 PCI bridge: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21153 (rev 04)

02:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)

02:06.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 08)

02:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78)

03:00.0 Bridge: Sun Microsystems Computer Corp. EBUS (rev 01)

03:00.1 Ethernet controller: Sun Microsystems Computer Corp. Happy Meal 10/100 Ethernet [hme] (rev 01)

03:01.0 Bridge: Sun Microsystems Computer Corp. EBUS (rev 01)

03:01.1 Ethernet controller: Sun Microsystems Computer Corp. Happy Meal 10/100 Ethernet [hme] (rev 01)

03:02.0 Bridge: Sun Microsystems Computer Corp. EBUS (rev 01)

03:02.1 Ethernet controller: Sun Microsystems Computer Corp. Happy Meal 10/100 Ethernet [hme] (rev 01)

03:03.0 Bridge: Sun Microsystems Computer Corp. EBUS (rev 01)

03:03.1 Ethernet controller: Sun Microsystems Computer Corp. Happy Meal 10/100 Ethernet [hme] (rev 01)

```

My interrupts (with video, usb, etc unloaded):

```
           CPU0       CPU1

  0:        250          2   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:          9          1   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  7:          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      parport0

  8:          1          1   IO-APIC-edge      rtc

  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:         93         20   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 15:      48756          9   IO-APIC-edge      ide1

 16:      18386          8   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ide2, ide3

 17:      17328          9   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ide4, ide5

 18:      53099      48707   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth0, eth4, eth1

 19:      56901          1   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth2

 20:      46735     422159   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth5

 21:     528375          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth3

NMI:          0          0

LOC:     240596     214401

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

The system is running 2.6.23-gentoo-r3.

Any ideas how to trace the problem?

Regards,

CostaLast edited by ktsaou on Wed Dec 26, 2007 11:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wormo

 *ktsaou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The problem is that although everything is working, I experience small freezes (in every aspect of the machine - even the ssh sessions, the mouse, etc) when there is a large transfer from one ethernet port of the bridge to another. These freezes appear for a few seconds (5-20 secs) and then the machine recovers and continues. This is happening 2-3 times per minute.
> 
> The only log in dmesg is this:
> ...

 

Do the clocksource messages seem to be correlated with your temporary hangs? 

If so, how about trying another clock source, e.g. add 'clocksource=acpi_pm' to your boot args.

----------

## ktsaou

Changed the clocksource to acpi_pm.

I tried again copying a few large files from one machine to another.

The problem appeared again. Now I have these logs (they contain 3-4 freezes):

```
Dec 26 12:14:08 nefeli eth3: Error interrupt for happy meal, status = 00040000

Dec 26 12:14:08 nefeli eth5: Error interrupt for happy meal, status = 05040000

Dec 26 12:14:08 nefeli eth5: Happy Meal rx DMA errors [ GenericError ]

Dec 26 12:14:08 nefeli eth5: Happy Meal tx DMA errors [ <3>eth3: Happy Meal rx DMA errors [ GenericError ]

Dec 26 12:14:08 nefeli eth5: Resetting...

Dec 26 12:14:08 nefeli GenericError ]

Dec 26 12:14:08 nefeli eth3: Resetting...

Dec 26 12:14:08 nefeli eth2: Error interrupt for happy meal, status = 00040000

Dec 26 12:14:08 nefeli eth2: Happy Meal rx DMA errors [ GenericError ]

Dec 26 12:14:08 nefeli eth2: Resetting...

Dec 26 12:14:08 nefeli Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 14060394125 ns)

Dec 26 12:14:12 nefeli eth5: Link is up using <6>eth3: Link is up using internal transceiver at internal transceiver at 100Mb/s, Full Duplex.

Dec 26 12:14:12 nefeli 100Mb/s, Full Duplex.

Dec 26 12:14:12 nefeli eth2: Link is up using internal transceiver at 100Mb/s, Full Duplex.

Dec 26 12:14:24 nefeli psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.

Dec 26 12:14:36 nefeli eth5: Error interrupt for happy meal, status = 04010000

Dec 26 12:14:36 nefeli eth5: Happy Meal tx DMA errors [ GenericError ]

Dec 26 12:14:36 nefeli eth5: Resetting...

Dec 26 12:14:39 nefeli eth5: Link is up using internal transceiver at 100Mb/s, Full Duplex.

Dec 26 12:15:06 nefeli eth5: Error interrupt for happy meal, status = 05010000

Dec 26 12:15:06 nefeli eth5: Happy Meal tx DMA errors [ GenericError ]

Dec 26 12:15:06 nefeli eth5: Resetting...

Dec 26 12:15:10 nefeli eth5: Link is up using internal transceiver at 100Mb/s, Full Duplex.

Dec 26 12:15:16 nefeli eth5: Error interrupt for happy meal, status = 05010000

Dec 26 12:15:16 nefeli eth5: Happy Meal tx DMA errors [ GenericError ]

Dec 26 12:15:16 nefeli eth5: Resetting...

Dec 26 12:15:20 nefeli eth5: Link is up using internal transceiver at 100Mb/s, Full Duplex.

```

The mouse driver complained also. I was moving the mouse continiously to see when the freeze appears.

The clocksource tsc is reported again, although I changed to kernel options to acpi_pm.

My interrupts:

```
           CPU0       CPU1

  0:        251          1   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:        840          1   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  6:          1          1   IO-APIC-edge      floppy

  7:          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      parport0

  8:          2          0   IO-APIC-edge      rtc

  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:      31032         16   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 15:      15210          5   IO-APIC-edge      ide1

 16:      18154          9   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ide2, ide3

 17:      16185          9   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ide4, ide5

 18:      23317          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb1, eth0, eth4, eth1

 19:      50759          1   IO-APIC-fasteoi   EMU10K1, eth2, nvidia

 20:     336571          1   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth5

 21:      33404     310624   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth3

NMI:          0          0

LOC:     219042     203016

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

What is your guess: Is the Happy Meal card faulty or there is something else happening?

----------

## ktsaou

Well, I just booted with maxcpus=0 (to disable SMP) and all the problems disappeared.

Transfers work as expected, without any indication of freezes or lockups.

I guess, this means that my h/w is ok.

Any ideas how to deal with the problem? Where should I report it and ask for help?

Regards,

Costa

----------

## bunder

can we see your kernel config?  pastebin it if you can.  

you don't happen to have pre-empt enabled, do you?   :Wink: 

thanks

----------

## ktsaou

Well, I guess I have it enabled.

Should I remove it?

Here is my kernel config:

```
CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_QUICKLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=17

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK7=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_NR_QUICK=1

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_EISA=y

CONFIG_EISA_VLB_PRIMING=y

CONFIG_EISA_PCI_EISA=y

CONFIG_EISA_VIRTUAL_ROOT=y

CONFIG_EISA_NAMES=y

CONFIG_MCA=y

CONFIG_MCA_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_MCA_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=m

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO=m

CONFIG_DEFAULT_BIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="bic"

CONFIG_IP_VS=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_TAB_BITS=12

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_TCP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_UDP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_RR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLCR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_DH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SED=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_NQ=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_FTP=m

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTE_INFO=y

CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION=m

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SUBTREES=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ENABLED=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_DECNET_NF_GRABULATOR=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP=m

CONFIG_INET_DCCP_DIAG=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_ACKVEC=y

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID2=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_TFRC_LIB=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3_RTO=100

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_TIPC=m

CONFIG_ATM=m

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=m

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP=y

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_DECNET=m

CONFIG_DECNET_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_LLC=m

CONFIG_LLC2=m

CONFIG_IPX=m

CONFIG_IPX_INTERN=y

CONFIG_ATALK=m

CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=m

CONFIG_IPDDP=m

CONFIG_IPDDP_ENCAP=y

CONFIG_IPDDP_DECAP=y

CONFIG_X25=m

CONFIG_LAPB=m

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER=m

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RR=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=m

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y

CONFIG_IRDA=m

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TOIM3232_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_KINGSUN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VIA_FIR=m

CONFIG_MCS_FIR=m

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_CMTP=m

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_AF_RXRPC=m

CONFIG_RXKAD=m

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

CONFIG_NET_9P=m

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=m

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_4DRIVES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP=m

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=y

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD=y

CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID5_RESHAPE=y

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_IFB=m

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_PHYLIB=m

CONFIG_FIXED_PHY=m

CONFIG_FIXED_MII_10_FDX=y

CONFIG_FIXED_MII_100_FDX=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_LANCE=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_E1000_NAPI=y

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

CONFIG_R8169=m

CONFIG_R8169_NAPI=y

CONFIG_R8169_VLAN=y

CONFIG_SIS190=m

CONFIG_SKGE=m

CONFIG_SKY2=m

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_BNX2=m

CONFIG_QLA3XXX=m

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET=m

CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y

CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

CONFIG_WAN=y

CONFIG_HDLC=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW_ETH=m

CONFIG_HDLC_CISCO=m

CONFIG_HDLC_FR=m

CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=m

CONFIG_HDLC_X25=m

CONFIG_DLCI=m

CONFIG_DLCI_MAX=8

CONFIG_LAPBETHER=m

CONFIG_X25_ASY=m

CONFIG_ATM_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_ATM_TCP=m

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLHC=y

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SHAPER=m

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=m

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_ISDN=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON=y

CONFIG_CAPI_TRACE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS=m

CONFIG_CAPI_AVM=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCIV4=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_C4=m

CONFIG_CAPI_EICON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_BRIPCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_PRIPCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_DIVACAPI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_USERIDI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_MAINT=m

CONFIG_PHONE=m

CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ=m

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV_SCREEN_X=240

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV_SCREEN_Y=320

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_RAW=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=m

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=m

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

CONFIG_TIPAR=m

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=m

CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=m

CONFIG_IPMI_SI=m

CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_IPMI_POWEROFF=m

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_SC520_WDT=m

CONFIG_W83877F_WDT=m

CONFIG_WDT=m

CONFIG_WDTPCI=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=m

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=m

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=m

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9840=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9875=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6415C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6420=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT819=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT856=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_KS0127=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OV7670=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7110=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7111=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7114=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VPX3220=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7185=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7170=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7175=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_TUNER_3036=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_ZR36060=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC30=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33R10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_AVS6EYES=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_BLACKBIRD=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_VP3054=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC=m

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_29XXX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_24XXX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVIDEO=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER=m

CONFIG_USB_ET61X251=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

CONFIG_USB_W9968CF=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_SN9C102=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

CONFIG_USB_ZC0301=m

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX=m

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

CONFIG_RADIO_CADET=m

CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK=m

CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2=m

CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH=m

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK=m

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMR2=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX=m

CONFIG_USB_DSBR=m

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

CONFIG_DVB_CORE_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110=m

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_OSD=y

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CI=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_AV=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_PATCH=m

CONFIG_DVB_BT8XX=m

CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2=m

CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX24110=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX24123=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT312=m

CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93=m

CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10086=m

CONFIG_DVB_SP8870=m

CONFIG_DVB_SP887X=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22700=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22702=m

CONFIG_DVB_L64781=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X=m

CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT352=m

CONFIG_DVB_ZL10353=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000M=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000P=m

CONFIG_DVB_VES1820=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10021=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10023=m

CONFIG_DVB_STV0297=m

CONFIG_DVB_NXT200X=m

CONFIG_DVB_OR51211=m

CONFIG_DVB_OR51132=m

CONFIG_DVB_BCM3510=m

CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X=m

CONFIG_DVB_PLL=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA826X=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA827X=m

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_MT2060=m

CONFIG_DVB_LNBP21=m

CONFIG_DVB_ISL6421=m

CONFIG_DVB_TUA6100=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

CONFIG_DAB=y

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_VGASTATE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_HGA=m

CONFIG_FB_HGA_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_6x11=y

CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22=y

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_MTS64=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_KBD=m

CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=m

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE=m

CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN=m

CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

CONFIG_USB_LD=m

CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR=m

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_CXACRU=m

CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM=m

CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM=m

CONFIG_MMC=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD=m

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=m

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER=m

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_IDE_DISK=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_MAD=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_ACCESS=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_MEM=y

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ADDR_TRANS=y

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_AMSO1100=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_SRP=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ISER=m

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=m

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=m

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST=m

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=m

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=737

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-7"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=m

CONFIG_ADFS_FS=m

CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW=y

CONFIG_AFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m

CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m

CONFIG_BFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EFS_FS=m

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=m

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

CONFIG_VXFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HPFS_FS=m

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=m

CONFIG_SYSV_FS=m

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO=y

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3=m

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp737"

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS=y

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

CONFIG_AFS_FS=m

CONFIG_9P_FS=m

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_CUMANA=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_EESOX=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_ICS=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_ADFS=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_POWERTEC=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_RISCIX=y

CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-7"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

CONFIG_DLM=m

CONFIG_INSTRUMENTATION=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_XOR_BLOCKS=y

CONFIG_ASYNC_CORE=y

CONFIG_ASYNC_MEMCPY=y

CONFIG_ASYNC_XOR=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ABLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_SHA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE=m

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRC7=m

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

----------

## Monkeh

Here's my old config for my S2466, which worked fine: 

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.22-gentoo-r8

# Thu Oct  4 00:09:52 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_QUICKLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=19

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_MODEL=4

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_MC is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_NR_QUICK=1

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_300=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=300

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANE is not set

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=m

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI_HW_MITIGATION is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_BCM43XX is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

CONFIG_ATM_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IA is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=m

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=y

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=2

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=2

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=m

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1280x1024-32@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SPLASH is not set

#

# Sound

#

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

#

# HID Devices

#

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

# CONFIG_USB_CXACRU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

#

# DMA Clients

#

#

# DMA Devices

#

#

# Virtualization

#

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=850

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=m

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_VMALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Distributed Lock Manager

#

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC16=y

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y
```

You might want to not use CONFIG_PATA_AMD if you're using the onboard PATA, I found it dangerously unstable.

----------

## ktsaou

Thanks.

I did merge most generic options from your config and I also disabled preempt (below you can find the resulting config).

My findings now are:

1. With normal SMP operation (2 CPUs) the symptoms remain. The machine freezes when transfering large files from one hme port to another.

2. With maxcpus=1 (i.e. SMP code enabled with just one CPU) I had very strange results: The 4th port of the hme card was almost unusable, something like huge packet loss (I could ssh to the machine after a few retries, but even the prompt had a lag, and I couldn't even open 'top' - of course the machine was operating fine using its console).

ifconfig showed increased RX frame count (I don't know what this means, but for all other ports it is 0 and I have never seen any other value than 0).

At the same time there was no kernel messages at all.

3. With maxcpus=0, all ports work fine with any kind of transfers, although I still have one frame count in ifconfig:

```

eth5      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:20:AD:5F:3E  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:637843 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:1

          TX packets:256478 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:962572980 (917.9 Mb)  TX bytes:17313258 (16.5 Mb)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xb400 

```

Here is the modified kernel config:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3

# Wed Dec 26 21:49:03 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_QUICKLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=17

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_MC is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_NR_QUICK=1

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_300=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=300

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=m

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO=m

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_BIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="bic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IP_VS=m

# CONFIG_IP_VS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_VS_TAB_BITS=12

#

# IPVS transport protocol load balancing support

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_TCP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_UDP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH=y

#

# IPVS scheduler

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_RR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLCR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_DH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SED=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_NQ=m

#

# IPVS application helper

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_FTP=m

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTE_INFO=y

CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION=m

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SUBTREES=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ENABLED=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

#

# DECnet: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_DECNET_NF_GRABULATOR=m

#

# Bridge: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP=m

CONFIG_INET_DCCP_DIAG=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_ACKVEC=y

#

# DCCP CCIDs Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID2=m

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_TFRC_LIB=m

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3_RTO=100

#

# DCCP Kernel Hacking

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_TIPC=m

# CONFIG_TIPC_ADVANCED is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=m

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP=y

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_DECNET=m

CONFIG_DECNET_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_LLC=m

CONFIG_LLC2=m

CONFIG_IPX=m

CONFIG_IPX_INTERN=y

CONFIG_ATALK=m

CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=m

CONFIG_IPDDP=m

CONFIG_IPDDP_ENCAP=y

CONFIG_IPDDP_DECAP=y

CONFIG_X25=m

CONFIG_LAPB=m

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER=m

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RR=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=m

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP=m

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_POLICE is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=m

#

# IrDA protocols

#

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

#

# IrDA options

#

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

#

# Dongle support

#

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TOIM3232_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_KINGSUN_DONGLE=m

#

# Old SIR device drivers

#

#

# Old Serial dongle support

#

#

# FIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VIA_FIR=m

CONFIG_MCS_FIR=m

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_CMTP=m

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_AF_RXRPC=m

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_RXKAD=m

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

CONFIG_NET_9P=m

# CONFIG_NET_9P_DEBUG is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=m

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m

# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=y

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X=y

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID5_RESHAPE=y

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_RDAC is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR=m

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# Controllers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IFB=m

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=m

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

CONFIG_TUN=m

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_PHYLIB=m

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

CONFIG_FIXED_PHY=m

CONFIG_FIXED_MII_10_FDX=y

CONFIG_FIXED_MII_100_FDX=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

# CONFIG_PCNET32_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

# CONFIG_AMD8111E_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_E1000_NAPI=y

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

CONFIG_R8169=m

CONFIG_R8169_NAPI=y

CONFIG_R8169_VLAN=y

CONFIG_SIS190=m

CONFIG_SKGE=m

CONFIG_SKY2=m

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_BNX2=m

CONFIG_QLA3XXX=m

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601 is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET=m

CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y

CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888=y

# CONFIG_USB_KC2190 is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

CONFIG_WAN=y

# CONFIG_LANMEDIA is not set

CONFIG_HDLC=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW_ETH=m

CONFIG_HDLC_CISCO=m

CONFIG_HDLC_FR=m

CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=m

CONFIG_HDLC_X25=m

# CONFIG_PCI200SYN is not set

# CONFIG_WANXL is not set

# CONFIG_PC300 is not set

# CONFIG_PC300TOO is not set

# CONFIG_FARSYNC is not set

# CONFIG_DSCC4 is not set

CONFIG_DLCI=m

CONFIG_DLCI_MAX=8

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_LAPBETHER=m

CONFIG_X25_ASY=m

# CONFIG_SBNI is not set

CONFIG_ATM_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_ATM_TCP=m

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IA is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

# CONFIG_PPPOL2TP is not set

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLHC=y

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

# CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_SHAPER=m

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=m

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_ISDN=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_I4L is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON=y

CONFIG_CAPI_TRACE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS=m

#

# CAPI hardware drivers

#

CONFIG_CAPI_AVM=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCIV4=y

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_C4=m

CONFIG_CAPI_EICON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_BRIPCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_PRIPCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_DIVACAPI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_USERIDI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_MAINT=m

CONFIG_PHONE=m

CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ=m

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV_SCREEN_X=240

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV_SCREEN_Y=320

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_RAW=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=m

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=m

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

CONFIG_TIPAR=m

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=m

CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT=y

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_STRING is not set

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=m

CONFIG_IPMI_SI=m

CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_IPMI_POWEROFF=m

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=m

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

CONFIG_SC520_WDT=m

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IBMASR is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ITCO_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_PC87413_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT is not set

CONFIG_W83877F_WDT=m

# CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_WDTPCI=m

# CONFIG_WDT_501_PCI is not set

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=m

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=m

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=m

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC=m

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9840=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9875=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6415C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6420=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT819=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT856=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_KS0127=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OV7670=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7110=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7111=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7114=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VPX3220=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7185=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7170=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7175=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_TUNER_3036=m

# CONFIG_TUNER_TEA5761 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_ZR36060=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC30=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33R10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_AVS6EYES=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_BLACKBIRD=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_VP3054=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC=m

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_29XXX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_24XXX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_DEBUGIFC is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVIDEO=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER=m

CONFIG_USB_ET61X251=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

CONFIG_USB_W9968CF=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_SN9C102=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

CONFIG_USB_ZC0301=m

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

# CONFIG_USB_PWC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX=m

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO=m

CONFIG_USB_DSBR=m

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

CONFIG_DVB_CORE_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110=m

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_OSD=y

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CI=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_AV=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_PATCH=m

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_USB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2 is not set

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP is not set

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_BT8XX=m

#

# Supported Pluto2 Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2=m

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_FE_CUSTOMISE is not set

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX24110=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX24123=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT312=m

CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93=m

CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10086=m

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_SP8870=m

CONFIG_DVB_SP887X=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22700=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22702=m

CONFIG_DVB_L64781=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X=m

CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT352=m

CONFIG_DVB_ZL10353=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000M=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000P=m

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_VES1820=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10021=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10023=m

CONFIG_DVB_STV0297=m

#

# ATSC (North American/Korean Terrestrial/Cable DTV) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_NXT200X=m

CONFIG_DVB_OR51211=m

CONFIG_DVB_OR51132=m

CONFIG_DVB_BCM3510=m

CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X=m

#

# Tuners/PLL support

#

CONFIG_DVB_PLL=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA826X=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA827X=m

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_QT1010 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_MT2060=m

#

# Miscellaneous devices

#

CONFIG_DVB_LNBP21=m

CONFIG_DVB_ISL6421=m

CONFIG_DVB_TUA6100=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

CONFIG_DAB=y

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_VGASTATE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

CONFIG_FB_HGA=m

CONFIG_FB_HGA_ACCEL=y

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_6x11=y

# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22=y

# CONFIG_FONT_10x18 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_MTS64=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

# CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# SoC Audio support for SuperH

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_KBD=m

CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=m

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_U132_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_MPR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49WLC is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OTI6858 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE_PADDED is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE=m

CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN=m

CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON is not set

CONFIG_USB_LD=m

CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR=m

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_CXACRU=m

CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM=m

CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM=m

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

#

# MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD=m

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=m

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER=m

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_IDE_DISK=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_MAD=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_ACCESS=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_MEM=y

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ADDR_TRANS=y

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_AMSO1100=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_AMSO1100_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_CM is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG_DATA is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_SRP=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ISER=m

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=m

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=m

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST=m

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

#

# DMA Engine support

#

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

#

# DMA Clients

#

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=m

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

#

# Userspace I/O

#

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=737

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-7"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=m

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

CONFIG_ADFS_FS=m

CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW=y

CONFIG_AFFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS is not set

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m

CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EFS_FS=m

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=m

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VXFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HPFS_FS=m

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=m

CONFIG_SYSV_FS=m

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_DEBUG is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO=y

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3=m

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp737"

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS=y

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

# CONFIG_CODA_FS_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_AFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_AFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_9P_FS=m

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_CUMANA=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_EESOX=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_ICS=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_ADFS=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_POWERTEC=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_RISCIX=y

CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-7"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

#

# Distributed Lock Manager

#

CONFIG_DLM=m

# CONFIG_DLM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_INSTRUMENTATION=y

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

```

Last edited by ktsaou on Thu Dec 27, 2007 12:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bunder

your post got cut off.  try pastebin.

one thing i did notice that i hadn't before, was that TSC error you mentioned.  you might be interested in some of these boot options:

```
disable_timer_pin_1 noapic acpi=noirq no_irq_poll
```

they help me boot up one of my smp machines that has issues.

cheers

----------

## ktsaou

Thanks.

Tried your options too. Same problematic results (although a bit relaxed, like the ones I get with just noapic):

```
eth5      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:20:AD:5F:3E  

          inet6 addr: fe80::a00:20ff:fead:5f3e/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:81609 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:377

          TX packets:33072 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:122879862 (117.1 Mb)  TX bytes:2255470 (2.1 Mb)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xc000 

```

During these 117MB transfer I had 2 freezes, and the second made the rsync copy to stop (like the link to other machine just disappeared).

What is this RX frame counter?

Also, dmesg shows this:

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 9373584598 ns)

No other messages at all.

----------

## ktsaou

I did this little test: I moved the transmitting party (as far as the file transfer is concerned) to a switch behind one of the non-bridged ethernets and did the transfer again, with SMP code and 2 CPUs active (routing traffic). No freezes at all.

I also tried other ports on the same hme. It seems that all ports have the same issue. When the transfer is happening between 2 hme ports, it freezes.

What is interesting is that the first freeze needs about 10-15 seconds to appear. The next ones come too close to one another (1-2 secs between the freezes).

Any ideas?

Costa

----------

## Cyker

Have you only had these problems in recent kernel versions?

I've noticed that some of the less-used NIC drivers seem buggy - The ne2k driver is another one that doesn't work too great on SMP/high load, and until recently the sky2 and (IIRC) e1000 drivers were also a bit iffy.

The forcdeth driver has been pretty stable.

----------

## ktsaou

kernel is 2.6.23-gentoo-r3. Haven't tried older ones. Should I?

----------

## ktsaou

Well, to my understanding the sunhme driver has severe SMP problems, since with UP it seems to work just fine.

Which is the right way to get it fixed? Report it to the kernel mailing list or add a bug at Gentoo?

Costa

----------

## eccerr0r

This would be an upstream problem, so kernel mailing list or, probably better, the driver maintainer...

----------

